# H: 40k, WMH, oop fantasy, etc W: Cash or historicals



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi all, I have the following items for trade/sale:

1 ALL METAL DOOMBULL with dual axes. $15 or trade
1 Beregond, guard of the citadel bare metal $15 or trade
1 Eomer mounted without horse metal $8 or trade
1 metal necron immortal $8 or trade
2 oop plastic termagaunts (older style) 1 is painted $5 or trade
1 metal catachan melta gunner $5 or trade
2 squads of 10 metal catachans, missile launcher and plasma/melta's as specials
1 squad of 5 metal ratlings, out of print metals from last edition i belive $15 or trade
1 *forge world* cadian tank commander offer or trade
5 space marine scouts with sniper rifles (old metals) on resin rock formation bases $20 on trade
OOP orc Bigguns metal command group $15 USD or trade
5 Metal sword bretheren black templars $20 or best offer


i have the approximation of a single box of victrix napoleonic 1804 french infantry, a box of victrix british center company peninsular war, and a box of American Civil War Zouaves from perry miniatures I will sell these in lots or as one large group. the majority are painted in a grey/red or Maroon/brown scheme. pictures can be found in my gallery.

1 Space marine Chaplain on Bike, with pewter bike front piece $10 or trade or best offer

NEW UNDEAD 

9 OOP citadel wights bare metal offers accepted
2 Vampiresses painted (not my painting) Offers accepted
lot of undead piratey stuff, offers accepted
1 other, unidentified undead model (working on identification now) offers accepted


1 menoth starter box, partially painted.

Wants:

Wargames factory and other manufacturer ancients and medieval historicals (for wargames factory this would be their might of rome and hammer of the gods ranges). Also hoplites from the myth and legends range

AoS sigmarites

Cash (USD by paypal preferred.


----------

